# brown spots on belly



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi guys,

Zeplin is now 16 months old. I just noticed that he has some lighgt brown patches near his pee pee/belly- almost looks like small birth marks. He has been lying out in the sun this past week and he is due to go to the vet this week for his rabies shot- just thought I would ask if anyone else has any idea what this is.

Thanks!
Jennifer


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't know if birthmarks appear at 16 months, but I can tell you that Dugan has brown spots all over his belly. We always call him our spotted belly boy. He has always had them, but has gotten more of them as he has gotten a little older.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I call them freckles. I like the freckles. Dexter has some freckles on his rump...this is the second time that I have cut his rump too close and you can see the freckles. When the hair is a little longer, I do not see the freckles.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Marble has some, too. At first, they freaked me out, and I thought something was wrong, but then I realized what they were.
Gina


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Lola's pink belly is covered in gray "freckles" that have gotten darker and more frequent as she has gotten older. I don't think it is anything to worry about.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's a pic of Lola's spots on her belly. Check out the belly shots thread!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Both of mine have them...*

I have two partis, a silver and white whose freckles are brown or tan, and a black and white parti whose freckles are a bit darker.

Both of them are ticking at five years where they were pure color and white before!

Always changing....


----------

